# A. B. S. & C. brown bottle Poison



## me2 (Oct 1, 2011)

While I possess bottles of most druggists who had shops in Halifax, Nova Scotia these past 150 years, this bottle is not common and difficult to obtain information on since it is merely a locally labeled bottle. The letters stand for Aloin, Extract of Belladonna leaves, Strychnine, and Cas. Sag. It reads as follows:

 100 Compressed Tablets, Chocolate-coated, A, B, S, & C., "B"
 Aloin, 1-2 gr. Ext. Belladonna Lvs., 1-8 gr. Strychnine 1-120 gr., Extract Cas. Sag., 1-2 gr. 

 DOSE-1 or 2 tabs.

 POISON

 A.A. Thompson
 2 Drug Stores
 HALIFAX, N.S.

 It is cross-molded right up to the lip and bears a paper label. The brown glass contains bubbles from the manufacturing process.


----------



## epackage (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm sure you've seen these things from Google but you never know....


 http://books.google.com/books?id=vMnmAAAAMAAJ&pg=PA3&lpg=PA3&dq=%22a.a.+thompson%22+halifax&source=bl&ots=4paumru_8I&sig=yfeZBdABBBobZD0Ilt4h165tpQ0&hl=en&ei=uN2HTvv8BuT30gGqw-QF&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&sqi=2&ved=0CBoQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=%22a.a.%20thompson%22%20halifax&f=false


 http://www.gov.ns.ca/nsarm/virtual/builtheritage/archives.asp?ID=182


 http://www.google.com/#hl=en&cp=23&gs_id=1y&xhr=t&q=%22a.a.+thompson%22+halifax&pf=p&sclient=psy-ab&safe=off&source=hp&pbx=1&oq=%22a.a.+thompson%22+halifax&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=298cfbc9b6f1239a&biw=1148&bih=844


----------



## me2 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello, epackage. Thanks for the reply. I've tried every Google combination I can think of such as A. A. Thompson chocolate coated, chocolate coated poisons, and similar expressions and nothing seems to exist. My books are not yet here due to a recent move and I don't know if it is possible to take on more at present but thanks for the link to Google's book store .

 I'm not a chemist but a friend recently suggested that the bottle possibly contained an early form of rat poison which simply required no further warning on the bottle. Chocolate itself also is a poison. Apparently, chocolate coated acadamia nuts can kill a dog, chocolate coated raisins can kill a cat, and chocolate coated peanuts can kill a mouse. Alas the second link you posted simply shows a drawing of his establishment of the times and the third link brings up a blank Google page in my browser. Maybe the era of chocolate coated rat poison - if that is what it is - wasn't long enough, or important enough, to warrant some mention somewhere online, nor of the bottles it was commonly sold in in Canada and perhaps in the US as well. But thanks again for the feedback, epackage. It is just a little curiosity I suppose.


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 2, 2011)

Chocolate covered poison?  Now there is a recipe for disaster..."Breaking news, housewives everywhere getting sick after family leaves for the day.  More at 11"

 This has got to be the first N.S. poison I have seen.  Even though it's a general purpose bottle (slick) with paper label, just don't see them from that area come up for sale, from what I have seen.  Now I look for particular bottles, so I could fly past this one without thinking twice.  So who knows what labels I have passed up over the years.


----------



## me2 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello, Poison Us. The label is perfect. That bottle was a gift from a doctor who also gave me a little vial in a little hinged-lid box marked Red Cross Catgut with a still-sealed vial within containing the catgut and used for stitches ca. World War Two. Just a couple of interesting but perhaps unusual items I suppose. Thanks for the information, Poison Us and enjoy the remainder of your weekend.


----------

